# What's your favorite way to administer injections



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

Hey everyone, 

 I guess this is my introduction post/asking for advice post. I'm a 23 year old male who is on TRT. My endocrinologist couldn't pinpoint the reason for my hypogonadism. He checked my prolactin levels, t4, cortisol, TSH, LH, and FSH. While everything was in the optimal range for some reason my testosterone levels were dropping. Long story short TRT saved my life from what I was feeling before I started therapy. Now I mentioned this because I got switched over to injectables in January, and only recently I started doing the injections myself. I always have a little anxiety when I inject but I haven't messed up yet surprisingly. Well in a really horrible way that is. I have injected a total of 7 times and 2 of those times the needle was bent when I pulled the needle out. Never breaking off though. I always inject into my Vastus lateralis muscle. I was wondering what are your techniques for injections and where. Sorry for the long read and thanks in advance guys.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 20, 2021)

What size needle (gauge/length) are you using?


----------



## eazy (May 20, 2021)

dorso and ventro glute with 1.25 27g. 

Delts with 29g 1/2 inch insulin syringe.


----------



## snake (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to UG. Sorry to hear you are hypo at such a young age but glad you're getting TRT. Did they put you on HCG?

As for the fear of pinning, it will get better once you learn there's very little that can go wrong if you do it right. I have stuck myself a lot over the years and truthfully, I never look forward to it even though it's practically painless.`What size pins are you using? Do you draw with one and swap it out for a higher gauge?


----------



## transcend2007 (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to SI - SB .. I am curious were you running cycles previously .. there is no reason for a healthy 23 old to be on TRT ... you should be experiencing high natural numbers .. its sounds like you may need to PCT or looking into natural ways of increasing your natural test production ... no reason to be poking yourself for 60+ years if you absolutely don't have to ....

As for injections and best injection sites that are many great posts on that very topic here ... just do some searching ... my favorite injection site are VG's .. and I would have never known about them without this form .. they have been one my go to injection sites for 8 plus years.


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

I like to use 23guage usually but it always differs between 21-23 gauge. Pretty much what the pharmacy has on hand. For example my next injection will be with a 22.5 gauge needle because that's what they had.


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

Yeah that's exactly right. I withdraw the medication with an 18 gauge needle then switch to another needle. ranging from 21-23 gauge. Whatever the pharmacy ends up giving me really.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 20, 2021)

SwoleBilly said:


> I like to use 23guage usually but it always differs between 21-23 gauge. Pretty much what the pharmacy has on hand. For example my next injection will be with a 22.5 gauge needle because that's what they had.



23g for TRT injections seems huge to me. I use a 27 or 28g x 5/8 for TRT (draw and inject same pin) never have had a problem.


----------



## 69nites (May 20, 2021)

If you haven't cycled previously and shut yourself down you really need to get imaging if you haven't already.

As far as pinning, you get used to it. Don't stress out, calm down, and look up inject sites.


----------



## creekrat (May 20, 2021)

Those size needles are too big. The largest I ever injected with was a 25g. Now I use insulin syringes that are 29gX5/8”. I rotate my anterior delts and quads. For the larger needles I’d hit VG


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

No I haven't ran any cycles prior to my TRT. Like I said my endocrinologist couldn't pin point it but this is my theory. I used to be 265lbs ay my heaviest. Now this is years before even considering TRT. I was depressed for a lot of reasons at this time but my body image was the main reason. So I decided to crash diet. Where within a 5 month time span I lost 50 pounds. But it wasn't like it was an average of 10 pounds a month. For example the first month I lost 18 pounds. Then the next month was 10 I believe. But the month after I rebounded a little and lost it again. My diet would be 1 big bowl of salad only containing cucumber, lettuce, tomato's, an avocado 6oz of chicken tender (very lean) and a squeezed lemon for the months proceeding. I also would get very little sleep as I do til this day maxing at 4 hours on a good night. And Like I said I was depressed so that couldn't have helped lol. That's just my theory. I also pitched this to my doctor and he dismissed it as an option so idk for sure what it is.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 20, 2021)

I've known 16 and 17yo's to need trt, definitely is no indication of prior cycling. May want to get an mri of your pituitary though.



SwoleBilly said:


> I like to use 23guage usually but it always differs between 21-23 gauge. Pretty much what the pharmacy has on hand. For example my next injection will be with a 22.5 gauge needle because that's what they had.


fu_c_k those harpoons... seriously. The largest I ever use is a 25g, considering you'll be on trt for the rest of your life, you're going to want/need to consider a smaller gauge needle to cut down on scar tissue formation, as well as rotating injection sites, and even incorporating some subcutaneous injections. Look at amazon, or gpz, or medlab to buy your own pins in a more appropriate size, you don't need to have a prescription to buy darts. For trt I draw with a 22g into a 1mL barrel then put a 25-27g (it will flow through a 29, but a little more slowly) tip on it.

Here's a basic guide for some (not all), site injections.
https://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you haven't cycled previously and shut yourself down you really need to get imaging if you haven't already.
> 
> As far as pinning, you get used to it. Don't stress out, calm down, and look up inject sites.



My doctor said I didn't need imaging done because I wasn't showing symptoms that my pituitary gland can be damaged or malfunctioned in anyway, also going off the tests.


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Welcome to SI - SB .. I am curious were you running cycles previously .. there is no reason for a healthy 23 old to be on TRT ... you should be experiencing high natural numbers .. its sounds like you may need to PCT or looking into natural ways of increasing your natural test production ... no reason to be poking yourself for 60+ years if you absolutely don't have to ....
> 
> As for injections and best injection sites that are many great posts on that very topic here ... just do some searching ... my favorite injection site are VG's .. and I would have never known about them without this form .. they have been one my go to injection sites for 8 plus years.



No I haven't ran any cycles prior to my TRT. Like I said my endocrinologist couldn't pin point it but this is my theory. I used to be 265lbs ay my heaviest. Now this is years before even considering TRT. I was depressed for a lot of reasons at this time but my body image was the main reason. So I decided to crash diet. Where within a 5 month time span I lost 50 pounds. But it wasn't like it was an average of 10 pounds a month. For example the first month I lost 18 pounds. Then the next month was 10 I believe. But the month after I rebounded a little and lost it again. My diet would be 1 big bowl of salad only containing cucumber, lettuce, tomato's, an avocado 6oz of chicken tender (very lean) and a squeezed lemon for the months proceeding. I also would get very little sleep as I do til this day maxing at 4 hours on a good night. And Like I said I was depressed so that couldn't have helped lol. That's just my theory. I also pitched this to my doctor and he dismissed it as an option so idk for sure what it is.


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

I'm sorry for the spam guys I'm getting used to the way the forum works


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

Insulin pin in my shoulder is my go too


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 20, 2021)

snake said:


> Welcome to UG. Sorry to hear you are hypo at such a young age but glad you're getting TRT. Did they put you on HCG?
> 
> As for the fear of pinning, it will get better once you learn there's very little that can go wrong if you do it right. I have stuck myself a lot over the years and truthfully, I never look forward to it even though it's practically painless.`What size pins are you using? Do you draw with one and swap it out for a higher gauge?



No but I expressed my concern about fertility. And my doctor said that I would only need to cycle off TRT and onto HCG when I want to have a kid and then go back after my wife, etc.. is pregnant. I've been on TRT since August of last year do you think that I should be concerned?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

25 for everything and 1" for dels, pecs, triceps, etc or 1.5" for glutes.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2021)

SwoleBilly said:


> No but I expressed my concern about fertility. And my doctor said that I would only need to cycle off TRT and onto HCG when I want to have a kid and then go back after my wife, etc.. is pregnant. I've been on TRT since August of last year do you think that I should be concerned?



Bad advice. You should be on hcg. I question your doctors judgement/knowledge. Insist on hcg or
find another doctor.


----------



## Gadawg (May 20, 2021)

Just in my personal experience knowing guys in the gym on trt or who never come off MUCH stronger stuff, they still seem to knock people up pretty easy. 

As for pinning, just backload an insulin syringe. All I ever do. You can stick it anywhere. Shoulder muscle, belly fat. Whatever.


----------



## 69nites (May 20, 2021)

SwoleBilly said:


> My doctor said I didn't need imaging done because I wasn't showing symptoms that my pituitary gland can be damaged or malfunctioned in anyway, also going off the tests.


Get a new doctor. Atypical presentation of low t in young men is in itself a reason for imaging.  You don't have a proper doctor, you have a drug dispenser.

A pituitary microadenoma can't be eliminated as a possible cause without imaging.


----------



## SwoleBilly (May 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> Bad advice. You should be on hcg. I question your doctors judgement/knowledge. Insist on hcg or
> find another doctor.



Thank you for your advice, I actually have an appointment next month and I will do exactly that


----------



## ATLRigger (May 21, 2021)

You might find that you don’t need TRT once you get to a healthy weight.  Excess body fat is one of the most common reasons for young guys experiencing low T.  
Good work losing the weight so far.  Keep it up.  
Welcome to the underground.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 21, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Just in my personal experience knowing guys in the gym on trt or who never come off MUCH stronger stuff, they still seem to knock people up pretty easy.
> 
> As for pinning, just backload an insulin syringe. All I ever do. You can stick it anywhere. Shoulder muscle, belly fat. Whatever.



Shit not me...at regular doses of test I'm pretty damn sterile. 

Had to come off test to restart my spermatogenesis cycle with a cocktail of hcg, hmg, and clomid for few months to have our first daughter. Our second I experimented taking several grams of testosterone after reading it may be able to satiate and jumpstart leydig cells to get the spermatogenesis cycle going, and it worked after several months sperm count was back up.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Shit not me...at regular doses of test I'm pretty damn sterile.
> 
> Had to come off test to restart my spermatogenesis cycle with a cocktail of hcg, hmg, and clomid for few months to have our first daughter. Our second I experimented taking several grams of testosterone after reading it may be able to satiate and jumpstart leydig cells to get the spermatogenesis cycle going, and it worked after several months sperm count was back up.


That’s awesome. 
I already have one daughter. I’m not rolling the dice for a possible second daughter outcome.
No regrets for committing to the needle for life.


----------



## CLIHAU (May 21, 2021)

Draw with 18g,  Pin with 1" 25g.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2021)

1" - 23g straight into the delts


----------



## PZT (May 21, 2021)

slin pin sub-rectum


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2021)

Alternate VGs, Glutes and Delts.

With a rusty corkscrew, of course.


----------

